# Tenderizing meat



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

i have never found a way or method to tenderize meat, especially tougher cuts of steak/beef that actually do much.
I’ve tried different rubs, marinades, cooking methods, etc.
Some had a little effect in tenderizing but nothing amazing .
Any suggestions?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Jaccard style tenderizer, available at Walmart. You could make hamburger with them lol


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Jaccard style tenderizer, available at Walmart. You could make hamburger with them lol


Thanks!
Always willing to try something new.
Do you use it as a marinade?
I’m going to pick some up.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

zzcop302 said:


> Thanks!
> Always willing to try something new.
> Do you use it as a marinade?
> I’m going to pick some up.


Here's what he's talking about. I guess you could use a marinade but this will work. I was going to suggest a wooden mallet version. The mallet works fine for the flank steak my wife makes flaps with...

https://food-hacks.wonderhowto.com/news/food-tool-jaccard-beats-all-other-meat-tenderizers-0159766/


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

6Speed said:


> Here's what he's talking about. I guess you could use a marinade but this will work. I was going to suggest a wooden mallet version. The mallet works fine for the flank steak my wife makes flaps with...
> 
> https://food-hacks.wonderhowto.com/news/food-tool-jaccard-beats-all-other-meat-tenderizers-0159766/


Ha !
I thought that Jaccard was some brand of meat tenderizer like a marinade, or a sauce or powdered rub !
That looks effective though.
Maybe if I use that and then cook it in my new insta pot I will get it tender.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Instant pot will make a 2x4 tender. Experiment a little. I have taken some tough pieces of venison steak and cooked in the instant pot. Remove, cut in cubes, put on a skewer and makes fab shishcabobs. Melt in your mouth tender.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Jaccard style tenderizer, available at Walmart. You could make hamburger with them lol





6Speed said:


> Here's what he's talking about. I guess you could use a marinade but this will work. I was going to suggest a wooden mallet version. The mallet works fine for the flank steak my wife makes flaps with...
> 
> https://food-hacks.wonderhowto.com/news/food-tool-jaccard-beats-all-other-meat-tenderizers-0159766/


I almost ordered one of those Jaccard tenderizers. I mentioned it to my wife and she pulled a similar one out of the drawer. No need to buy one, but I wonder why she has been hiding the one she has. She claims I already knew about it. HA.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

petronius said:


> I almost ordered one of those Jaccard tenderizers. I mentioned it to my wife and she pulled a similar one out of the draw. No need to buy one, but I wonder why she has been hiding the one she has. She claims I already knew about it. HA.


Keeping it to herself!
Has/does she use it and did it make a difference if she did?
I have used a fork to repeatedly stab a cut of meat in hopes of making it more tender but it didn’t seem to have much of an effect.... the Jaccard may work much better given the density of punctures it makes.
I still have hope!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

zzcop302 said:


> Keeping it to herself!
> Has/does she use it and did it make a difference if she did?
> I have used a fork to repeatedly stab a cut of meat in hopes of making it more tender but it didn’t seem to have much of an effect.... the Jaccard may work much better given the density of punctures it makes.
> I still have hope!


Evidently, my wife uses it because she has never cooked a piece of meat that wasn't tender. I on the other hand,,,,,,well, that's a different story.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

petronius said:


> Evidently, my wife uses it because she has never cooked a piece of meat that wasn't tender. I on the other hand,,,,,,well, that's a different story.


I think she has purposely kept it hidden from you and is just saying she told you about it lol.
But then she has to suffer with tougher meat when you cook due to her deception!
Just kidding of course, but I am going to get a Jaccard and try it.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I only use the jaccardi if I want to marinate something. It just punches holes in the meat and really doesn't do much to tenderize it. It helps with marinades, which could help tenderize.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I am still using the Herters meat tenderizing mallet I have used for around 50 years on venison round steak. I also serve it medium rare as overcooking makes it tough. Deer are ruminants like beef so there is not reason to cook the H out of it.

I eat mostly chuck steak as it has more flavor than the other expensive steak cuts. With chuck steak I put a little Adolph's unseasoned tenderizer on both sides making small slices after putting it on. I put it on around 10 minutes before it hits the grill. If it is left on to long before cooking it you end up with a slimy feeling in your mouth like you would get from eating at Ponderosa as they had to soak the Argentine range beef in tenderizer to make it chewable.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

Anyone try cooking a steak in an insta pot?
The idea goes against wanting to grill or bbq a steak...
But I’d try it with a tough cut if I thought it would work.​


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

zzcop302 said:


> i have never found a way or method to tenderize meat, especially tougher cuts of steak/beef that actually do much.
> I’ve tried different rubs, marinades, cooking methods, etc.
> Some had a little effect in tenderizing but nothing amazing .
> Any suggestions?


Try Sous-Vide. Proteins break down with temperature. Bag heat it for 24 hours at 140 F Plus.


----------



## strmanglr (Sep 23, 2015)

A brine w something acidic in it will tenderize meat.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Inject it...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

